# The V60 goes smart



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a reference to this on the Third Wave Wichteln FB page and then a quick google brought up a YouTube posting&#8230;.oozes Hario style.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

That's actually pretty cool. Wonder how accurate it is regarding the temperature/volume readings.

Those early mornings when you are juggling between rubbing your eyes, preparing the breakfast and glimpsing at the timer to get the pour right can be quite annoying at some times. I usually have less than 30 minutes between the alarm and leaving home, so 4 minutes or so is quite big chunk of time!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You can always count on the Japanese to invent some amazing technology to make it possible to automate just about anything!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd love one for preparing v60's at work


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Take my money! Reminds me of the marco but a lot cooler looking. Definitely the future for commercial places surely? But in the house would be very handy too

Also if it can be jacked up to get a Chemex underneath is this a brazen killer?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> Also if it can be jacked up to get a Chemex underneath is this a brazen killer?


There already is an automatic chemex dripper thing, one from the 80's and then a recent revival of it. Looks cool but I'm not sure if you can adjust the temp?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

aaronb said:


> There already is an automatic chemex dripper thing, one from the 80's and then a recent revival of it. Looks cool but I'm not sure if you can adjust the temp?


The ratio 8? Isn't that stupid money? (Not that this will necessarily be any cheaper)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That is incredibly cool though. Probably also incredibly expensive


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

Would love one of these,the OCD options are limitless !!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

risky said:


> The ratio 8? Isn't that stupid money? (Not that this will necessarily be any cheaper)


Nah the Ottomatic

http://sprudge.com/chemex-automatic-coffee-maker-ottomatic-66647.html

(scroll down for the 80's version)

Looks like you cant adjust the temp. Also $350!? ouch.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not even in to pour over....but I want one.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally a drip brewer that makes sense, I'm defiantly going to get one if it is reasonable priced and if it becomes available in europe.

but still ugly as hell - but of some unexplainable reason speciality drip brewer has too look like something from the 90's.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Starting to sound like enough interest for a possible group buy, lol!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

They also announced a new grinder:










Looks decent, but it's only rebadged Graef CM80. It ain't smart either.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Brazen doing pretty much the same job, with a little less control mid-pour.

One for the "gotta buy more kit" brigade.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> One for the "gotta buy more kit" brigade.


I thought that it was the point of this forum?

/s


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have made contact with the UK importers (who are also forum sponsors) so will see what the reply is and keep you posted


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

The Smart 7 on Hario.jp costs about GBP 330, maybe incl. VAT maybe not : )


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Tobi said:


> The Smart 7 on Hario.jp costs about GBP 330, maybe incl. VAT maybe not : )


So, two brazens? Ouch...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn will sort out a good deal for us


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The international version of the Smart 7 is due to arrive Sep/Oct 2016.

If you're heading to World of Coffee in Dublin you may be able to see a production version in the flesh.

Pricing yet to be announced.

Start saving...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

When do they start taking pre-orders?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably when the price is announced.

I'll try and let you know closer to the time.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks very cool.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Not even got a V60 but that look great and I would want one.......


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Hope I get my mitts on one in Dublin


----------

